# Delta, D.U., or Both



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

*Delta, D.U., or Both*​
Ducks Unlimited1220.00%Delta Waterfowl1728.33%Both D.U., and Delta2948.33%Neither23.33%


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

Which waterfowl organization do you support and why.


----------



## Skip OK (Jul 16, 2006)

I support both not only with money but also with my time.

I looked long and hard when Delta first showed up in Oklahoma, due to some unfortunate experiences with rabid Delta supporters (and yes I know DU has those, as well), who spent much more time telling me what was "wrong" with DU rather than what was "right" with Delta.

At one time, I was the person to be on the State Committe of both organization at the same time.

As time went on, most of the Delta guys either moved out of state or went on to form a State Waterfowl Association, which expends its efforts in saeeding millet on the mudflats of some of the local lakes.

The State Organization for Delta shrunk to almost nothing, and then some new guys got involved and got it going again. I missed last years dinner (business trip) but plan to make this year's.

Over the years, I have put more and more of my dollar contributions in DU; first because I like what they accomplish a little better, but also becauseI have more opportunity. I go to 20-25 DU banquets a year in OK & KS, and serve as State Council chairman (State Council is an advisory board to the State Chairman).


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

both of them b/c no matter what the Delta guys will tell you, DU does help out. although more of my time and money does go to Delta, I'll always support both.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

They both compliment each other.


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

I am a member of both, but I am a committee member in my local Delta Chapter. I like the Delta programs a lot and so I dedicate far more of my time and dollars to Delta then DU.


----------



## dakota31400 (Jun 10, 2006)

This year, DU started a project right outside Petersburg ND, I have never laughed so hard. Right in the middle of not less than 50 of the best potholes and sloughs in area, they dug another hole...LOL and filmed a duck hunt less than a half a mile away from their brainstorm project...If thats how they spend the funding, I can't do anything but scratch my head in awe. I just hope there is more to it....any have any additional info on that project?


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

I support both. I wish they would get along better because I think they both do good work and care about the land, waterfowl, and other wildlife.


----------



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

I support both groups, however I support Delta alot more than DU. Not because I have something against DU, but Delta tackles issues that are more important to me.


----------



## DU (Jan 29, 2007)

Here is the information on the Petersburg post.

The project Dakota 031400 is referencing was simply the plugging of a ditch so a wetland would be restored, not digging a hole as stated, and that work was performed by the USFWS not DU.

There was a Ducks Unlimited film crew from headquarters doing some filming of waterfowl and hunting scenes in the same area in the autumn too, but the filming was unrelated and coincidental. I hope we will see some video some time in the future to see if the hunting was good there.

If you do have questions please feel free to contact them at:
Ducks Unlimited
Great Plains Regional Office 
2525 River Road 
Bismarck, ND 58503-9011

Jeffrey W. Nelson, Director of Operations
Main Line: 701-355-3500
Land Protection: 701-355-3500 
Administration: 701-355-3511 
Biology: 701-355-3533 
Engineering: 701-355-3556


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

The Delta, D.U. topic is very interesting to me. I personally have been a member of both organizations in the past, but am currently not a member of either.

I never heard of Delta until about 10 years ago when they were first starting to market themselves to the public. After talking to a few guys on the phone about Delta and reading up on the organization I immediatly became a huge Delta supporter. Delta seemed to be less political and more straight forward in words and actions.

As a youngster I was a member of D.U. and still have my Greenwing patch still hanging up on my gun case. That was the only waterfowl organization that I had heard of so I became a member.

I can see the value of both organizations. D.U. is huge and has the political pull in washinghton to secure land for future wetlands and to ensure that present wetlands aren't drained. Delta is smaller and as I mentioned less political so they seem to be more efficient. The trapping of predators in the most critical production areas, is proof of this to me. D.U. won't support this tool even though it has proved to have tremendous results, one has to wonder why. But I think supporting both organizations ultimately helps waterfowl in general.


----------



## dakota31400 (Jun 10, 2006)

DU,

That was the same response I got after inquiring via e-mail. I guess the local farmers up there simply have a tenency to cut on DU at every chance. FYI, they hate ducks and DU.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

dakota31400 said:


> they hate ducks


Can't blame someone for disliking something that is eating away their wallet.


----------



## CDK (Aug 1, 2005)

Finally this topic is being discussed without becoming a war, I support both, I am on the local DU board because its more active in my area. I do like many of Delta's ideas.


----------



## Ihuntnfish (Sep 13, 2005)

I am a member of both. I do more with Delta. I think both organizations have certain initiatives that are very good. I like all the research Delta has done over the years and what they do for the local chapter and local projects. I don't feel it is a either or it should be a both.


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

I have been supporting DU for years now and have really no idea what Delta is about, so I have yet to form an opinion on it.

That being said I'm really considering looking into starting a non-profit organization in my local area to help get more areas to hunt ducks. We have a few areas the state provides but they just flood out areas and don't really have anything for the ducks to eat and what not. It also seems there are way more waterfowl production areas or canada goose production areas than anything in our state. Now this may seem good to most. However we don't see huge numbers in Iowa like ND.SD.Nebraska or even Missouri. What ducks and geese we do get I bet 95% sit on these production areas when they migrate through. I have also yet to find a DU or Delta project in Central Iowa that was open to hunting. Years ago Iowa was part of the praire pot hole region. Its not like our landscape doesn't support waterfowl. We just don't have water for them, heck most of the water we do have can't be hunted.

My goal is to start a local non-profit orginazation that can buy up some land and manage it the way it should be managed and allow limited hunting to the public. I really think thats the only way central Iowa will see any kind of impact on waterfowl being around for future generations.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

I don't know why someone wouldn't support both. Both organizations are working to achieve the same goal, and have to this point done a great job. They may have different ways of doing things, but each organization has done it's part in putting more birds in the sky


----------

